
The ethics of modern web ad-blocking - ashitlerferad
https://marco.org/2015/08/11/ad-blocking-ethics
======
gumby
This is from 2015; five weeks later he withdrew his blocker:
[https://marco.org/2015/09/18/just-doesnt-feel-
good](https://marco.org/2015/09/18/just-doesnt-feel-good)

------
banku_brougham
Its interesting to see such a 180, when his argument was supported by
convincing principles of privacy and the limits of implied consent.

Well maybe not a 180, more like 90.

